# What Child Support Should Cover



## OnTheRocks

For divorced dads paying State guideline support, what do you feel CS already covers, and what additional costs should be split 50/50 with your ex? 

My decree only specifically addresses medical copays, but my exW regularly hits me up for little stuff like school supply fees, swim lessons, etc. Later on I'm sure it will be a car and college. 

We both make good money, ex slightly more than me, plus I cough up a grand a month to her in CS.


----------



## Twofaces

Well, if your wife were living alone, her food, water, electricity, gas running children around, etc would be considerably less. She also has to buy their clothes, shoes, all the money schools want for this project and that project. Etc etc. It takes a LOT of money to raise a child. You know that. Do what the decree says and anything extra that you can for the child. Don't hold to bitterness of giving money to the wife, its not for her, its for your child. Only make sure the extra is for the child. In example, if you can help with swim lessons, go to the facility and say I'd like to pay xxx amount of dollars for xxxx's swim lessons. Let your ex know you will be doing it this way. See what I'm saying?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OnTheRocks

^^ Twofaces, do you pay CS, or are a recipient, and what is your income level relative to your ex? 

Good idea to pay direct when I can, but that would be extra hassle for me, and would create additional tension with my ex over petty amounts. 

Sure I know what exW's costs of raising my kid are, and they are not $2000 per month unless you include putting a big chunk away for college fund, car, etc. 

Comparing exW's costs to that of her living alone does not make sense. I also have my own costs for food/clothing/shelter/fuel as I have my daughter about 45% of the time. Thus, exW's "additional" F/C/S/F costs due to having my kid are only +10% relative to mine.


----------



## 827Aug

My estranged husband makes a very comfortable living. I, on the other hand, have been unable to work since 2009. The court order specified that I get spousal and child support. While both girls were going to high school, I paid everything for them. That included food, transportation to and from school, some clothes, personal hygiene items (and cosmetics), care for their pets, medical, etc. Since both girls also have jobs, they pay for their entertainment, clothes, and extra things. Some months their needs exceeded the amount of child support. This was especially true with senior prom and graduation. However, I really don't mind covering more, if a need arises. Our biggest problem is that my estranged husband is lousy about sending money some months.

Since both daughters are out of high school, my estranged husband has agreed to continue paying child support. That money will be used primarily for college books and fees though. Since I'm the better money manager, he had rather I handle that.

In your situation, both parents make a comfortable living. I really don't see why it's a big deal for her to help out. Once you send the check that should be it. Your wife should be able (& happy) to cover the extra things.


----------



## Daisy82

I can't really give input on this yet, as my divorce is just beginning and I'm the one who will be receiving CS. But I will be following this thread.


----------



## COguy

I'd have to know the woman and her spending habits. I won't give my wife a red penny over the guidelines, because I know she blows it on herself.

If I knew she was good with her CS money and was spending it wisely and on the kids, I would split almost anything with her. Clothes, activities, school supplies, etc.

But I guess you have to think about what she gets from you and how much it costs to have the children, and how often you have them. If you have a good relationship you could also talk about it with her, see how much she thinks the kids cost per month and why your CS doesn't go far enough to cover the extras.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

I don't think cs should cover anything you'd already need if you didn't have a child. You would pay mortgage/rent regardless of having a child,you would pay electric/water/cable/etc regardless of having a child.

cs should go toward half of the child's needs...it doesn't take 2000 a month to feed,cloth,and care for a child. 
cs isn't to take care of the parent...it's for THE CHILD ONLY!!!

why don't parents get that? and i hate to say this but it seems it's mostly moms that don't get it and want to use cs as a whip to crack over dad.


----------



## CandieGirl

Scarlet, you took the words right out of my mouth; sadly. My H pays 1600$ a month CS, contributes 500$ a month for an education savings plan, plus 100$ a month life insurance policy....That's over 2000$ a month, and she STILL asks for more. I don't get it? What is she spending the $ on?

The killer? This gouging will continue beyond the kids reaching the age of majority, according the their separation agreement. He must have been drunk when he agreed to it.

I was a single mom of up to 3 boys at one time; I survived on less than that his ex's CS payment alone...there's no way her two kids are costing her an extra 1600$ a month, sorry.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Perfect example CandieGirl...those are the people i'm talking about.It's insane.
don't even get me started on the women who feel the man should have to take care of them for the rest of their lives. I'm sorry honey,you're an adult,it is NO ONE's job to take care of you. 

my ex makes WAY more money than me.He did bad things while we were married and everyone told me to "stick it to him!!". but why?? just bc he messed up? i'd hate to have to pay someone a check everytime i made a horrible mistake.


----------



## CandieGirl

And in H's case, this is CS only...imagine if he had to pay spousal support??? This is such a touchy topic for me. I didn't inform myself properly (my mistake) before getting married to him and the equivalent of my yearly (take home) salary is paid in CS and other expenses related to his operation of that household. Grrrrr! 

What's worse, is that she makes almost the same money as my husband does. I truly believe that these CS amounts should be based on BOTH incomes, not just the parent that pays. What utter BS; we're paying that sow's mortgage, and she has the nerve to try hitting him up for 2 grand for a school trip to Europe...Pfff.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

I received very little in child support. This was my decision and one I fully regret. A flat fee of $200 does not go very far at all. I've paid for the majority of my child's expenses. My ex h would not even buy her a Birthday or Christmas gift, but yet her 1/2 siblings were getting iPod touches, PSP's, cell phones, ect... My child had to watch them open up their gifts and this really hurt her emotionally. It's abusive in my opinion, but my ex h is an abusive person. My child was under supervised visits for years and visitation was limited until he decided he no longer wanted anything to do with her. She is not allowed to contact her siblings. If she tries, he hangs the phone up on her.

My daughter is now an adult and has gone through extensive therapy. I don't know if she will ever heal emotionally. I did all I could legally to keep her safe from my ex h. We went though a lot of court proceedings.

My husband and I gave her the best life we could stable and structured filled with love. It just wasn't enough to repair the damage her sperm donor has done.

My ex did not want to spend a single penny on my child and treated her like dirt.


----------



## CandieGirl

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> I received very little in child support. This was my decision and one I fully regret. A flat fee of $200 does not go very far at all. I've paid for the majority of my child's expenses. My ex h would not even buy her a Birthday or Christmas gift, but yet her 1/2 siblings were getting iPod touches, PSP's, cell phones, ect... My child had to watch them open up their gifts and this really hurt her emotionally. It's abusive in my opinion, but my ex h is an abusive person. My child was under supervised visits for years and visitation was limited until he decided he no longer wanted anything to do with her. She is not allowed to contact her siblings. If she tries, he hangs the phone up on her.
> 
> My daughter is now an adult and has gone through extensive therapy. I don't know if she will ever heal emotionally. I did all I could legally to keep her safe from my ex h. We went though a lot of court proceedings.
> 
> My husband and I gave her the best life we could stable and structured filled with love. It just wasn't enough to repair the damage her sperm donor has done.
> 
> My ex did not want to spend a single penny on my child and treated her like dirt.


And that's the other extreme. Which is why I say the payment should be determined on what both parents make. Your situation was just as horrible as ours is.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

OnTheRocks said:


> For divorced dads paying State guideline support, what do you feel CS already covers, and what additional costs should be split 50/50 with your ex?
> 
> My decree only specifically addresses medical copays, but my exW regularly hits me up for little stuff like school supply fees, swim lessons, etc. Later on I'm sure it will be a car and college.
> 
> We both make good money, ex slightly more than me, plus I cough up a grand a month to her in CS.


We have one girl, 13 and CS covers his share of power, water, toiletries/personal care items, food, all clothing, school supplies/fees/lunches, haircuts (which are starting to matter to her), pool upkeep... even the cost of the # of square feet of house allotted to her including her bathroom (w/o her I'd be in an apt or condo) - everything that speaks to her daily upkeep. And in our case his CS covers his share of her sports interest that runs $350/month. We divide medical expenses over $250 annually so I pay the first $250.

He only provides a toothbrush/toothpaste and shampoo at his house. I even provided her razor to leave there because she didn't want to ask Dad for a Venus. He never buys clothes unless it's a T-shirt on vacation or at an event he takes her to. 

She takes clothes to his house for the weekends with him and they come back dirty tied in a plastic bag and I wash them. I've heard this is rather unusual, tho, that most Dads keep a few things at their house. I sent extra underwear for her to leave there. 

Oh, and our 'split' isn't 50/50, it's based on income: 43/57


----------



## ScarletBegonias

EnjoliWoman said:


> She takes clothes to his house for the weekends with him and they come back dirty tied in a plastic bag and I wash them. I've heard this is rather unusual, tho, that most Dads keep a few things at their house. I sent extra underwear for her to leave there.



that's just so lazy of him. i used to hate when my kid's dad would send dirty clothes back.i can understand if he didn't have time once or twice but every single time? come on. lazy!


----------



## EnjoliWoman

ScarletBegonias said:


> I don't think cs should cover anything you'd already need if you didn't have a child. You would pay mortgage/rent regardless of having a child,you would pay electric/water/cable/etc regardless of having a child.


I wouldn't have the size house I do without a child (3br free standing house) - I'd have 2 br townhouse or something.

I don't leave all of the lights on, leave doors ajar with AC on in 100 degree weather or need to plug in multiple electronics which she does.

I don't watch nearly as much TV as her and wouldn't have expanded TV packs so she gets Disney, etc. - just basic cable is fine with me.

I would tend to not cook a full meal each night, either. I'd probably grill a lot of chicken to top salads most nights and I"d never buy steak (not a fan but she is).

So I do spend more on the basics because she exists. But I do not ask for money for anything else for her. I provide EVERYTHING except non-covered medical expenses. Last year it was a big deal as she broke a bone.

I agree it's for the child, not for the betterment of the spouse and I've heard women complain about support who are getting plenty and spending more money on themselves than the kids and I hate that - it gives all us CS receivers a bad image!


----------



## CandieGirl

Eff it all; I'd rather the kids come live with us and SHE can pay us from now on.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

EnjoliWoman said:


> I wouldn't have the size house I do without a child - I'd have 2 br townhouse or something.
> if you have only one child, why would you need bigger than a 2br? of course you need bigger with more children but why live a bigger life if you don't have to?
> I don't leave all of the lights on, leave doors ajar with AC on in 100 degree weather or need to plug in multiple electronics which she does.my kid did this,til i taught him to stop doing it. kids won't learn to save and conserve unless you ride them about it and give them a reason to save and conserve.
> 
> I don't watch nearly as much TV as her and wouldn't have expanded TV packs so she gets Disney, etc. - just basic cable is fine with me.why does she need disney,etc? is this imperative to her well being and care?
> 
> I would tend to not cook a full meal each night, either. I'd probably grill a lot of chicken to top salads most nights and I"d never buy steak (not a fan but she is). i completely understand treating your child to food they like but not if it's costing above and beyond what you'd normally be able to afford.
> 
> So I do spend more on the basics because she exists. But I do not ask for money for anything else for her. I provide EVERYTHING except non-covered medical expenses. Last year it was a big deal as she broke a bone.
> 
> I agree it's for the child, not for the betterment of the spouse and I've heard women complain about support who are getting plenty and spending more money on themselves than the kids and I hate that - it gives all us CS receivers a bad image!I agree



I'm not picking at you with my comments, Im simply bringing up the points that cs payers see as valid. cs is for basic necessities...not luxuries like expanded cable and steak dinner,those are choices.not necessity.

as much as I hate to see a single custodial parents struggle...bc I lived as one of those for YEARS...i also hate to see a non custodial parent have to sacrifice pretty much everything paying more in cs than it costs to cover half the child's needs.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

ScarletBegonias said:


> I'm not picking at you with my comments, Im simply bringing up the points that cs payers see as valid. cs is for basic necessities...not luxuries like expanded cable and steak dinner,those are choices.not necessity.
> 
> as much as I hate to see a single custodial parents struggle...bc I lived as one of those for YEARS...i also hate to see a non custodial parent have to sacrifice pretty much everything paying more in cs than it costs to cover half the child's needs.


I see your points. No those aren't necessary to a decent upbringing (and I'm trying on the lights thing!!!) But the purpose of support is to maintain the child's lifestyle so they aren't affected as much by the fact the parents live apart. Had we been together we would have had all of this and more. We had a 4br/3ba 3000sqft house so her standard of living was practically cut in half with my 1500 sqft house. As to 3 br - office w/ desk/computer/printer we both use. Not many 2br houses exist in my city.


----------



## CandieGirl

ScarletBegonias said:


> I'm not picking at you with my comments, Im simply bringing up the points that cs payers see as valid. cs is for basic necessities...not luxuries like expanded cable and steak dinner,those are choices.not necessity.
> 
> as much as I hate to see a single custodial parents struggle...bc I lived as one of those for YEARS...*i also hate to see a non custodial parent have to sacrifice pretty much everything paying more in cs than it costs to cover half the child's needs.*


Amen! And if that is truly the case, as it is with us, something CAN be done about it, if the paying parent CHOOSES to follow that route. I'm not saying to stop paying. But if it can be proven, that the custodial parent is living at a higher standard than the paying parent, the payment CAN be dropped to a fair amount. In Canada, anyway...but it's a hassle, and few parents choose to take this route, so continue to pay. And pay. And pay.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

the lights thing is a BIATCH! lol i had to actually sit mine down while paying bills and teach him about the difference in price when people turn stuff off,etc. it was a last resort bc i was struggling hardcore and had to tighten up with everything...his dad never was good about paying cs so i was pretty much on my own.

some parents criticized me for exposing my kid to adult problems like bills and conservation concerns but it worked and i ended up with a well informed child who works with me instead of against me.


----------



## OnTheRocks

The fact that you would live in a smaller house if you didn't have a child goes both ways, not to mention it simply goes along with being a parent. I also maintain an extra bedroom, linens, toiletries, higher fuel & utility bills, and my own supply of clothing for her. 

It seems like many CS recips view the child as a burden bestowed on them by their ex, and as such, said ex should thus cover most if not all expenses. 

I am no sexist, but it's a fact that the vast majority of CS recips are the exW. This ain't 1950, ladies. Most of you are now educated and fully capable of earning your way thru life without a husband. Like I said, my exW makes slightly more than me. I also didn't like her spending habits when we were together - regular massages, acupuncture, Brazilian blowouts, pedis, clothing, car payment 2x mine, etc. She also bought a $300k house after our D that, unless she was hiding income from me, would not have qualified for without including my CS in her income.


----------



## CandieGirl

Tabled amounts are a killer here; there should be a case by case policy. Someone making 200K a year living with their Mom is different from someone making the same money with a new wife and family, operating a second household.

OP your ex-W sounds like a real piece of work. When I was a single mother, I never spent foolishly on any of the things you listed above. Hell, as a married woman, I STILL don't spend on those things...


----------



## Shoeguy

I beleive that CS is like most all government run programs. They are put in place for a good purpose but when in action they can't handle individual circumstances. You just can't solve the issue with a mathmatical calculation on how to divide up income and support.

I pay CS to the tune of $1,250/month plus benefits plus the 50% grey area of "other activites". That doesn't include the 50% private schooling and uniforms, books etc.

I try to let it be because the idea is it allows the children to live a way they have become accustom too. I do regret only seeing them roughly 4 out of every 14 days and that is where the friction for me is.

Since the kids are safe and happy that is truely what matters the most. I know I'm lucky becasue that isn't so with many people out there. But I'm walking this path so that I can have good relationships with both my children for the rest of my life. I view CS as a temporary burden I have to bear due to my failed marriage. But I admit it is hard some days.


----------



## CandieGirl

That's a great attitude, Shoeguy, and if my H were able to see his kids for more than 7 days a year, maybe I'd be a little less bitter about the CS payments. He's getting taken for a ride.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

CandieGirl said:


> And that's the other extreme. Which is why I say the payment should be determined on what both parents make. Your situation was just as horrible as ours is.


I'm sorry you and had to go through the same thing. It's horrible on the children. The selfishness upon the other adult has no idea or even cares what it does to the children. It's extremely sad. I wanted out so badly of the awful situation that I left everything of mine behind. My ex h stole my checkbook and license which he knew I kept in my car and played identity theft in me. Luckily it was only one credit card, but my credit was awesome and he got 10 grand out of it. He thought it was clever and funny, he would often laugh in my face about it too. This was 19 years ago before people were protected against identity theft.

I was so dang ignorant at that age. My only concern was for my child and to give her the best life possible. My ex instilled into my child's head that I stole his money from child support. For a long time she actually believed it.

My daughter has a few issues she is currently getting professional help for from the damage he has done. I know I'm not a perfect parent myself, but I always put my children first. I didn't have the easiest life myself growing up, but it's great now even though I have a health issue that I need to deal with on a daily basis.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

I agree it should be a case-by-case basis. Some interesting angles on my situation:
- he lives with his mother; he said it was because she's elderly. So he pays nothing to live there - it has 4 bedrooms and our daughter has one of them.
- he moved there an hour away from his primary source of income knowing his income would go down significantly.
- he is self employed and wants to use his Quicken statements as evidence of income
- because he is self employed he writes off every mile he drives (I know from marriage - every day regardless of where he went was marked down as "trip to post office". He writes 90% of miles off where as I do not/can not.
- his internet, computer and cell phone are all considered business expenses whereas I have to pay for those things after tax.

It's a difficult business to hide money in but his taxable income and expenses vs MY taxable income and expenses is like comparing apples to oranges.

And because he pulled me back into court suing for full custody with NO evidence that I was unfit or that there had been a substantial change in circumstance and I proved mental illness, he also has to reimburse me half of my legal fees = $20,000 over 6 years. I borrowed $40K from my parents to defend myself against empty allegations and also make a payment to them every month.


----------



## COguy

I think the whole system sucks, which is why I am supporting a new plan for corporate sterilization.

No one gets to breed unless they pass a rigorous emotional IQ and mental health test.

Either that or come out with a male birth conrol pill.


----------



## OnTheRocks

The way CS is treated by the IRS is another issue entirely. It is post tax for me when I pay it, I can't write it off of my income, and my ex doesn't have to claim it as income. I also cannot claim my daughter as a dependant, even though I'm paying MORE than half of her expenses.


----------



## Hope1964

I don't know how it works in the States but in Canada the system is severely broken and should be thrown out the window and totally revamped.

The people (almost always the woman) who have prime custody are able to take the payors to the cleaners, and the payors are able to get away with owing tens of thousands of dollars with very little consequences. The whole system is laughable.

I always tell anyone who will listen that, if you are a potential child support recipient, assume you will never get any and plan accordingly. To do anything else is setting yourself up for decades of disappointments, court battles, and heartache.


----------



## CandieGirl

Hope1964 said:


> I don't know how it works in the States but in Canada the system is severely broken and should be thrown out the window and totally revamped.
> 
> *The people (almost always the woman) who have prime custody are able to take the payors to the cleaners, and the payors are able to get away with owing tens of thousands of dollars with very little consequences. The whole system is laughable.*
> 
> I always tell anyone who will listen that, if you are a potential child support recipient, assume you will never get any and plan accordingly. To do anything else is setting yourself up for decades of disappointments, court battles, and heartache.


Yep! How many single moms do you know who get nothing? The dads are all supposed to pay, and when they don't, nothing happens! I try to get my H to regeotiate with his ex and he won't because he's afraid she'll have his salary seized....if it were that simple, all the single mothers in Canada would be getting their $ every month. I have never seen a penny in 20years....anyone else?


----------



## Hope1964

I get a pittance every once in a while. There is a federal garnishee in place so if he files his taxes I get something. But it goes for years with nothing. And since I am dealing with my province and he's in another, it's impossible for me to get ANY information in a timely manner.

I know single moms who get nothing, but I also know single moms who gouge their exes. I can't think of a single person involved with paying or receiving child support who has a fair deal.


----------



## CandieGirl

My husband gets gouged...it's at the point where WE can't afford eff all, because of these ridiculous payments. And believe me, I'm not living an extravagent life. 8 year old car, older home, regular job...I tell H sometimes, it's like I had more money when I was on my own; now, I'm basically working just to pay for his kids.

I am going to have to look into things in great depth; there's just no way he should have to be paying what he's paying while having NO access to the kids.


----------



## OnTheRocks

EnjoliWoman said:


> He only provides a toothbrush/toothpaste and shampoo at his house. I even provided her razor to leave there because she didn't want to ask Dad for a Venus. He never buys clothes unless it's a T-shirt on vacation or at an event he takes her to.
> 
> She takes clothes to his house for the weekends with him and they come back dirty tied in a plastic bag and I wash them. I've heard this is rather unusual, tho, that most Dads keep a few things at their house. I sent extra underwear for her to leave there.





ScarletBegonias said:


> that's just so lazy of him. i used to hate when my kid's dad would send dirty clothes back.i can understand if he didn't have time once or twice but every single time? come on. lazy!


That is pathetic. 

My daughter has a home when she's here. She shows up in something, wears whatever while she's here, and goes home in some other random outfit (she's only 4, though, which probably matters). I do her laundry with mine. Sometimes we end up short on stuff like coats or shoes at mom's place or mine, but we communicate and send things back & forth. We go camping and do outdoors stuff a lot, though, so I do have to admit that I send _her_ home in dire need of a bath fairly often. :smthumbup:


----------



## coreoutdoors

I feel the same way. Even before our divorce was final and the kids where still living with me, she would spend all this money she was making, instead of paying her bills, car payment, and getting tattoo's, and other things she didin't need. How about spending some of that money on furniture instead?!? 
Either way, I am bascially paying CS for daycare expenses, since she won't be able to get any family services aid since she makes more money than I do.


----------



## C3156

OnTheRocks said:


> For divorced dads paying State guideline support, what do you feel CS already covers, and what additional costs should be split 50/50 with your ex?
> 
> My decree only specifically addresses medical copays, but my exW regularly hits me up for little stuff like school supply fees, swim lessons, etc. Later on I'm sure it will be a car and college.
> 
> We both make good money, ex slightly more than me, plus I cough up a grand a month to her in CS.


To the OP, how did you manage to get screwed like this? If you make nearly identical income and have your children for 45% of overnights, how did you get stuck with $1k a month? Should not be more than a couple hundred dollars at the most, unless you have like 3 or more kids.

CS is supposed to be for the children. Your ex should be using this money to suppliment her costs for the children at her house. Food, clothes, utilties, toiletries, activities, ect for the children. If it is not written in your decree, technically you don't _have_ to pay for it. You are allowed to push back to your ex on what you will or will not support.

We did not have anything written in our agreement but since we are able to talk like adults, we were able to reach a common ground. We did go round and round about what we will split 50/50 and it took us a while, but it is working for us. We make roughly the same amount and the girls are with each of us 50/50 of the time. We each cover our own basics: food, clothes, utilities, toiletries, gifts, ect at our respective homes. What we split: Activites (sports/band), medical costs, cell phones, college plans, school projects, and insurance. We have also agreed on car costs and college once the kids reach that point.

This does not work for everyone, as they cannot all agree. Worst comes to worst, you can go back to court and have your decree amended to be more specific. That can be costly though.


----------



## Shooboomafoo

Wow I cant believe some of the stories about dads not taking care of their kids!
I keep a full closet of clothing at my house for my daughter, some she brought to keep here, and others I bought, shoes, school clothes.. She has her own bathroom and a linen closet full of towels and sheets etc.
I pack her a lunch everynight, and make healthy dinners for us. I havent had a lot of $$ to go and do a whole lot, but we have a good time anyways. I drop her off and pick her up at her moms house (the old marital home) even if the OM is living there now, and I occasionally see him working in the yard. That same yard I toiled over for fourteen years. I drive away from that place each day, with the memories of what life I had there refreshed and painful. 
I dropped my daughter off this morning, not to see her for a week. This my friends, is the testing moment. To drive away and not dwell on "how" this could be like this..


----------



## Paradise

This is a touchy subject and one I can't fully weigh in on. I chose to pay for my child's daycare for 3 years rather than paying child support so after this year I won't be paying for that anymore. I also take the insurance. While I'm spending more now I know that in the long run I will save. I also have my kid 46% of the time and she has her own room and everything just as she would if I had her 100% of the time. My ex pays for nothing. Her mother buys all of the clothes and toys, etc at her house. Also, my ex and I make the same amount of money. 

It drives me nuts when I hear about dad's having their kid half the time and then having to pay so much money to the exW when they make close to equal salaries. What seems to happen is the dad ends up living a meager life and the exW can continue on with the quality of life she was living before. This does not make sense to me. A divorce is costly for both parties, or it should be. 

I know right now I'm living on peanuts and my ex has a new home, new car, new nails, new hair, etc. That's ok, though, because at the end of this year I'll have more freedom with finances but she's driving herself into debt and will ask for money after this year is over. People like that make me sick!


----------



## OnTheRocks

C3156 said:


> To the OP, how did you manage to get screwed like this? If you make nearly identical income and have your children for 45% of overnights, how did you get stuck with $1k a month? Should not be more than a couple hundred dollars at the most, unless you have like 3 or more kids.


If the mom isn't willing to negotiate on it, that's pretty much the standard deal that dads get here in Texas. One kid = 20% of my takehome pay. I could've tried to fight it in court ($$$$$), but most likely would have ended up with the same deal.


----------

